
A history of solitude and a biography of loneliness - amanuensis
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2020/mar/19/history-solitude-david-vincent-biography-loneliness-fay-bound-alberti-review
======
tomtomistaken
Time to reread "À rebours" from Huysmans
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%80_rebours](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%80_rebours)

